# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کمک به حل حذف صدای مزاحم محیط جهت مطالعه

## Penintent

سلام دوستان...
چون اتاق مطالعه من رو به خیابان است و ...در زمانی از روز صر صدا و آلودگی صوتی یکم زیاد میشه!بعضی وقت ها واقعا این صداها  مزاحم درس خواندن میشوند!! :Yahoo (19): 
شما پیشنهادی برای رفع آن ها دارید؟
در ضمن دنبال این گوشی های صداگیر هم گشتم اما چیزی پیدا نکردم!!

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان...
> چون اتاق مطالعه من رو به خیابان است و ...در زمانی از روز صر صدا و آلودگی صوتی یکم زیاد میشه!بعضی وقت ها واقعا این صداها  مزاحم درس خواندن میشوند!!
> شما پیشنهادی برای رفع آن ها دارید؟
> در ضمن دنبال این گوشی های صداگیر هم گشتم اما چیزی پیدا نکردم!!


پنجره ات دوجداره نیست حتما
باید مکان مطاله ات رو عوض کنی اگه حساسی به صدا

----------


## doctor Hastii

[
من چون دوتا داداش کوچیک دارم و خونمون همیشه خیلی سر و صدا هست یه راه حل پیدا کردم که خیلی مفید بوده برام :Yahoo (4): روشم اینه که موقع درس خوندن توی اتاقم یه پنکه روشن میکنم و صدای پنکه تا حد زیادی باعث میشه صداشون رو نشنوم :Yahoo (94): البته میدونم کمی مسخره هست ولی فعلا تنها راهی هست که به ذهنم رسیده و البته خیلی هم این روش به دردم  خورده :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Ali0095

*سلام به هررررررررررچي كنكوري


بهترين راهش اينه كه تشريف ببرين كتابخونه 
دومين راه هم اينه كه از دارو خونه از اين گوش گير ها بگيري 
سوميش هم اينه كه هنزفري بزاري و آهنگ بدون كلام گوش بدي*

----------


## Penintent

> *سلام به هررررررررررچي كنكوري
> 
> 
> بهترين راهش اينه كه تشريف ببرين كتابخونه 
> دومين راه هم اينه كه از دارو خونه از اين گوش گير ها بگيري 
> سوميش هم اينه كه هنزفري بزاري و آهنگ بدون كلام گوش بدي*


تشکر علی جان...
خب بله بهترین راه اینه که بریم کتابخونه،اما چنین گزینه ای برای شهرستان ما تعریف نشده!!! :Yahoo (19): 
2-این گوش گیر ها هم که فرمودید چجورین؟ضرر ندارن؟کاربردشون فقط واس صدا و...این چیزاست؟.....فک کنم به درد بخوره!
سومی هم فک کنم جواب بده...باید امتهان کنم....

----------


## artim

> *سلام به هررررررررررچي كنكوري
> 
> 
> بهترين راهش اينه كه تشريف ببرين كتابخونه 
> دومين راه هم اينه كه از دارو خونه از اين گوش گير ها بگيري 
> سوميش هم اينه كه هنزفري بزاري و آهنگ بدون كلام گوش بدي*


درسته
اما راه سوم اصلا خوب نیست. کاهش شنوایی میاره و التهابات گوش

----------


## artim

> تشکر علی جان...
> خب بله بهترین راه اینه که بریم کتابخونه،اما چنین گزینه ای برای شهرستان ما تعریف نشده!!!
> 2-این گوش گیر ها هم که فرمودید چجورین؟ضرر ندارن؟کاربردشون فقط واس صدا و...این چیزاست؟.....فک کنم به درد بخوره!
> سومی هم فک کنم جواب بده...باید امتهان کنم....


*اره گوشی های صداگیر استفاده کن
بفرما اینم چند تا لینک
*
لینک اول

لینک دوم

----------


## m.l.s

> سلام دوستان...
> چون اتاق مطالعه من رو به خیابان است و ...در زمانی از روز صر صدا و آلودگی صوتی یکم زیاد میشه!بعضی وقت ها واقعا این صداها  مزاحم درس خواندن میشوند!!
> شما پیشنهادی برای رفع آن ها دارید؟
> در ضمن دنبال این گوشی های صداگیر هم گشتم اما چیزی پیدا نکردم!!


سلام
من هم این مشکل رو داشتم
اما با عایق صدا مشکل حل شد
اگه میتونی که مکان مطالعت رو عوض کن
اما اگه نه میتونی از عایق صدا استفاده کنی
شکلشون هم شبیه هدفونه
موفق باشی

----------


## Penintent

> *اره گوشی های صداگیر استفاده کن
> بفرما اینم چند تا لینک
> *
> لینک اول
> 
> لینک دوم


مرسی داداش....
سفارش دادم...فقط خداکنه چینی نباشه!!خخ :Yahoo (94): 
ممنون

----------


## masood2013

> سلام دوستان...
> چون اتاق مطالعه من رو به خیابان است و ...در زمانی از روز صر صدا و آلودگی صوتی یکم زیاد میشه!بعضی وقت ها واقعا این صداها  مزاحم درس خواندن میشوند!!
> شما پیشنهادی برای رفع آن ها دارید؟
> در ضمن دنبال این گوشی های صداگیر هم گشتم اما چیزی پیدا نکردم!!


شاید این تاپیک هم به دردتون بخوره:

آموزش حذف صدای محیط هنگام مطالعه!+نرم افزار

----------


## reza0

من اين مشكل رو واسه خوابم داشتم سر و صدا اينقدر زياد بود كه خوابم نمي برد  واسه همين از اين گوش گيرا واسه خوابم استفاده ميكنم
راضيم ازشون  برو مغازه هايي كه وسايل پزشكي و طبي ميفروشن به نظرم بگو صدا گير مي خوام انواع مختلفي دارن اين نوعي كه من استفاده ميكنم از جنس اسفنج هس فكر ميكنم و قيمتش جفتي 2 هزار تومان  حالا ممكنه بعضي جاها يكم ارزونتر يا يكم گرونتر  باشه
عكسشو اگه خواستي بهم پيام بده كه واست بفرستم

----------


## reza0

اون لينكي رو كه دوستمون داد نخر ازش
همون كه 12500 هست قيمتش
همين مدل رو تقريبا با قيمت خيلي كمتر از همون مغازه هايي كه گفتم خريدم ولي همنوز تستش نكردم ببينم اين بهتره يا توني كه الان استفاده ميكنم
اينم عكس اوني كه الان استفاده ميكنم واسه خابم و راضيم ازش
http://www.philpalombi.com/wp-conten.../ear-plugs.jpg
راستي از لحاظ بهداشتي و پزشكي نميدونم مضر هستند يا نه

----------


## reza0

> [
> من چون دوتا داداش کوچیک دارم و خونمون همیشه خیلی سر و صدا هست یه راه حل پیدا کردم که خیلی مفید بوده برامروشم اینه که موقع درس خوندن توی اتاقم یه پنکه روشن میکنم و صدای پنکه تا حد زیادی باعث میشه صداشون رو نشنومالبته میدونم کمی مسخره هست ولی فعلا تنها راهی هست که به ذهنم رسیده و البته خیلی هم این روش به دردم  خورده


اه اه منم يه مدت اين كارو ميكردم
هم واسه درسم هم واسه خوابم
واي چه دوراني بود
پدرم در اومد
فكر كن ميلرزيدم موقع خواب و درس
ولي الان از صداگير استفاده ميكنم
اي كاش اون موقع آشنا شده بودم با اين صدا گيرا

----------


## doctor Hastii

> من اين مشكل رو واسه خوابم داشتم سر و صدا اينقدر زياد بود كه خوابم نمي برد  واسه همين از اين گوش گيرا واسه خوابم استفاده ميكنم
> راضيم ازشون  برو مغازه هايي كه وسايل پزشكي و طبي ميفروشن به نظرم بگو صدا گير مي خوام انواع مختلفي دارن اين نوعي كه من استفاده ميكنم از جنس اسفنج هس فكر ميكنم و قيمتش جفتي 2 هزار تومان  حالا ممكنه بعضي جاها يكم ارزونتر يا يكم گرونتر  باشه
> عكسشو اگه خواستي بهم پيام بده كه واست بفرستم


وقتی این گوشی ها رو توی گوش بذاریم اصلا هیچ صدایی نمیشنویم؟؟

----------


## artim

> وقتی این گوشی ها رو توی گوش بذاریم اصلا هیچ صدایی نمیشنویم؟؟


نه اینکه هیچی اما 80-90 درصد صداها قطع میشن البته بستگی به کیفیت گوشی ها هم داره

----------


## Penintent

من که اینترنتی سفارش دادم رفت...راستش حاله رفتن به این فروشگاه طبی هارو ندارم! البته این که سفارش دادم از عکسش پیدا بود که پلاستیکیه!
فک نمیکنم ضرری چیزی داشته باشه،نسبت به اسفنجی ها!

----------


## reza0

> وقتی این گوشی ها رو توی گوش بذاریم اصلا هیچ صدایی نمیشنویم؟؟


اگه درست تو گوش بذاريم تا حد زيادي صدا رو ميگيره
من خوابم خيلي سبكه و قبلا با كوچيكترين صدايي از خواب مي پريدم ولي الان كه از اينا استفاده ميكنم خدا رو شكر مشكلي ندارم اصلا

----------


## reza0

البته اين عكس مربوط به يه مارك ديگس من مارك ديگه دارم
ولي خب مدلش دقيقا همين طوريه
مهم نيس ماركش
http://www.philpalombi.com/wp-conten.../ear-plugs.jpg

----------


## alishendi

> البته اين عكس مربوط به يه مارك ديگس من مارك ديگه دارم
> ولي خب مدلش دقيقا همين طوريه
> مهم نيس ماركش
> http://www.philpalombi.com/wp-conten.../ear-plugs.jpg


سلام . من میخوام از این گوش گیرا برای کلاس دینی و زمین استفاده کنم صدای معلم رو نشنوم ؟ میتونه موثر باشه ؟ صدای معلم رو حذف میکنه ؟ و همینطور آزمون قلم چی حوزه ی ما خیلی سر و صدا میشه معمولا . ممنون راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## shaahin

این صداگیر اسفنجی ها رو اگه بتونی درست بزاری تو گوشت و وسواس هم نداشته باشی خوبه ، چرا میگم وسواس ؟ چون برای خودم که اینجوری بود احساس میکردم توی گوش راستم خوب میرفت ولی توی گوش چپ کامل نمیرفت و وقتی هم از گوش در بیاری چیز های سبز خوشگلی یکم بهش میچسبه که باید پاک کنی تا بتونی بعدا دوباره استفاده کنی ، بعد تقریبا هر ماه باید یه دونه نو بگیرید چون خاصیت ارتجاعی خودش رو از دست میده ، ولی من بعد رفتم یه هدفون صداگیر گرفتم هرچند قیمتش یه مقدار زیاده (150 هزار تومان ) ولی دیگه واقعا آخرشه هیچ مشکلی هم نداره ، یه آرامشی به آدم میده که دوست داری کتاب رو گاز بزنی...  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## alishendi

> این صداگیر اسفنجی ها رو اگه بتونی درست بزاری تو گوشت و وسواس هم نداشته باشی خوبه ، چرا میگم وسواس ؟ چون برای خودم که اینجوری بود احساس میکردم توی گوش راستم خوب میرفت ولی توی گوش چپ کامل نمیرفت و وقتی هم از گوش در بیاری چیز های سبز خوشگلی یکم بهش میچسبه که باید پاک کنی تا بتونی بعدا دوباره استفاده کنی ، بعد تقریبا هر ماه باید یه دونه نو بگیرید چون خاصیت ارتجاعی خودش رو از دست میده ، ولی من بعد رفتم یه هدفون صداگیر گرفتم هرچند قیمتش یه مقدار زیاده (150 هزار تومان ) ولی دیگه واقعا آخرشه هیچ مشکلی هم نداره ، یه آرامشی به آدم میده که دوست داری کتاب رو گاز بزنی...


جوری هستن این اسفنجی ها که جلوی صدای کسی که داره تو اتاق حرف میزنه رو بگیرن ؟

----------


## joozef

عالین این دستگاه ها. رفیقم داشت وقتی میزدم رو گوشم، هیچی نمیشنفتم. خیالتون از این بابت راحت. ولی من خودم استفاده نمیکنمو بدیش اینه که اگه عادت کردید دیگه ترک عادتون خیلی سخته. باید سرآزمون و هرجا میرید با خودتون ببریدش دیگه ...

----------


## shaahin

> جوری هستن این اسفنجی ها که جلوی صدای کسی که داره تو اتاق حرف میزنه رو بگیرن ؟


 اگه خوب بزاری داخل گوشت تا حدود زیادی صداهارو کم میکنه ، ولی خوب باز یه مقدارکمی صدا به گوش میرسه ولی شما متوجه حرف هایی که زده میشه نمیشید...

----------


## reza0

> سلام . من میخوام از این گوش گیرا برای کلاس دینی و زمین استفاده کنم صدای معلم رو نشنوم ؟ میتونه موثر باشه ؟ صدای معلم رو حذف میکنه ؟ و همینطور آزمون قلم چی حوزه ی ما خیلی سر و صدا میشه معمولا . ممنون راهنمایی کنید .


ببين به نظرم تا حد زيادي ميتونه كمكت كنه
حالا خودت امتحان كن
قيمتي نداره اخه
در حد  2 3 4  تومان هستش

----------


## alishendi

> ببين به نظرم تا حد زيادي ميتونه كمكت كنه
> حالا خودت امتحان كن
> قيمتي نداره اخه
> در حد  2 3 4  تومان هستش


ببخشید یه سوال دیگه . از این صداگیر ها در جلسه ی کنکور هم اجازه میدن بذاریم ؟

----------


## reza0

> ببخشید یه سوال دیگه . از این صداگیر ها در جلسه ی کنکور هم اجازه میدن بذاریم ؟


به احتمال خيلي زياد آره عزيز
يه چيزيه كه ميره تو گوش
چرا نذارن؟؟؟
ولي خب شايد شايد لازم باشه صداي اطرافو داشته باشي

----------


## alireza p

Parkson ABZ EP108L51 Ear Protector - محافظ گوش Parkson ABZ مدل 108L51
از این نوع صداگیر ها استفاده کن. اصلا هیچی نمیشنوی. من تازه دیروز گرفتم ولی ای کاش زودتر پیدا کرده بودم  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## ali_12

> Parkson ABZ EP108L51 Ear Protector - محافظ گوش Parkson ABZ مدل 108L51
> از این نوع صداگیر ها استفاده کن. اصلا هیچی نمیشنوی. من تازه دیروز گرفتم ولی ای کاش زودتر پیدا کرده بودم


چند دسی بل صوت رو میگیره؟
یعنی کامل صدا رو میگیره؟هیچ

----------


## کتی ملیح

زنگ صدا رو میگیره+ وُلُمِ بالا. یه جورایی بازم صدای اطرافو میشنوین اما خب نه تا اون حد ازار دهنده.من 3ساله دارم..مدلش یذره فرق داره..شما برو ابزار یراق فروشی،بگو گوشی جوشکاری میخوام.از همینا بهت میده.فقط یوقت جوگیر نشین از اون 60-70 تومنی هاش بخرین چون تقریبا هیچ فرقی با هم ندارن پول اضافست.قیمت معمولیش تا 15 هزار تومنه.
+از اون گوشی های نَمَدی که دو تا بند دارن هم نگیرین.چون اصن کارساز نیست.یعنی در مقابل این باز به چشم نمیاد.
سر جلسه ی کنکور هم مطمئنا اجازه نمیدن بذارین تو گوش.چون مشکوکه.میتونه مثلا یه نفر هدفونِ درسی جاسازی کنه و...  :Yahoo (21):  مقررات خاص دارن دیگه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> Parkson ABZ EP108L51 Ear Protector - محافظ گوش Parkson ABZ مدل 108L51
> از این نوع صداگیر ها استفاده کن. اصلا هیچی نمیشنوی. من تازه دیروز گرفتم ولی ای کاش زودتر پیدا کرده بودم



*کاربری :نجاری , ساختمانی , تراشکاری*  :Yahoo (20): 

*نخندن بهمون بگيم از اينا ميخوايم؟؟* :Yahoo (20):

----------


## کتی ملیح

> *کاربری :نجاری , ساختمانی , تراشکاری* 
> 
> *نخندن بهمون بگيم از اينا ميخوايم؟؟*



نچ..خیلیا هستن که ازین گوشیا استفاده میکنن.. اصن به حرف مردم چیکار دارین اونم تو موردِ به این مهمی :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (50): 

گوشی خوبیه.

----------


## کتی ملیح

یه پیشنهاد دیگه دارم نمیدونم برای کنکوری های امسال شاید دیر شده باشه عادت کردن به این موضوع..

من بعضی وقتا ازین گوشی جهت تنوع استفاده میکنم..ولی اگر تو اتاقم باشمو بیرون شلوغ باشه آهنگ با صدای بلند گوش میدم.موسیقی لایت و بی کلام. این موسیقی با صدای بلند باعث میشه صدای بیرونو نشنوم.به تمرکز هم کمک میکنه که اگر جای شلوغی بودین،یه مقدار به سروصدای بلند عادت داشته باشین...
این روشو فکر کنم الان کلاس دوم-سوم یا حتی اول دبیرستانی ها باید امتحان کنن..وگرنه یه چند وقت باید عادت کرد.ولی روش بدی نیست.من خودم به شخصه خیلی قبول دارم خیلیم راحتم ایجوری..    :Yahoo (89):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> نچ..خیلیا هستن که ازین گوشیا استفاده میکنن.. اصن به حرف مردم چیکار دارین اونم تو موردِ به این مهمی 
> 
> گوشی خوبیه.


*سنگين كه نيستش؟؟

گردن درد نگيريم بد تر؟؟
*

----------


## کتی ملیح

نه بابا..پلاستیکیه..اغلب هم از همین پلاستیکای بازیافتیه.. 3-4 بار اول یه مقدار ممکنه به سر فشار بیاد از لحاظ اینکه عادت ندارین..ولی بعد درست میشه.
1.حواستون باشه مدت زیادی رو سر نگه ندارین استراحت بدین تا فشار مغزتون بالا نره
2.افرادی که از سمعکِ یک طرفه استفاده میکنن نمیتونن ازین گوشیا استفاده کنن
3.خیلی هم موقع رو سر گذاشتن نکشیدش(بازش نکنین) مثل هدفون موزیکمون. چون یکوقت میشکنه.خب پلاستیکه خشکه دیگه.مورد اینجوری هم داشتیم...
4.تو مغازه یک دقیقه امتحانش کنین اگر مطابق میلیتون بود بعد بخرین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alishendi

> نه بابا..پلاستیکیه..اغلب هم از همین پلاستیکای بازیافتیه.. 3-4 بار اول یه مقدار ممکنه به سر فشار بیاد از لحاظ اینکه عادت ندارین..ولی بعد درست میشه.
> 1.حواستون باشه مدت زیادی رو سر نگه ندارین استراحت بدین تا فشار مغزتون بالا نره
> 2.افرادی که از سمعکِ یک طرفه استفاده میکنن نمیتونن ازین گوشیا استفاده کنن
> 3.خیلی هم موقع رو سر گذاشتن نکشیدش(بازش نکنین) مثل هدفون موزیکمون. چون یکوقت میشکنه.خب پلاستیکه خشکه دیگه.مورد اینجوری هم داشتیم...
> 4.تو مغازه یک دقیقه امتحانش کنین اگر مطابق میلیتون بود بعد بخرین


ببخشید این که میگن اگه بذارین عادت میکنین درسته ظ/ اگه گذاشتیم عادت کردیم اون موقع تو کنکور چه خاکی به سرمون کنیم ؟

----------


## کتی ملیح

> ببخشید این که میگن اگه بذارین عادت میکنین درسته ظ/ اگه گذاشتیم عادت کردیم اون موقع تو کنکور چه خاکی به سرمون کنیم ؟





:troll (20):


:troll (9):


:troll (6):
   انقد لوس نباش دیگه....خخخ:troll (5):

----------


## Mr.Hosein

انسان توانایی هر کاری رو داره...از جمله کنترل کردن ذهنش!
پس این کارو انجام بدید...
خودتونو عادت بدید که تو هر شرایطی بتونید با تمرکز بالا مطالعه کنین...
وقتی که صدای زیاد باعث میشه متوجه نشین مطلب رو...پیشنهاد میکنم 1دقیقه دست از مطالعه و نفس عمیق بکشید...بعد از اون مطالعه ی خودتونو از چند خط قبل تر!جایی که فهمیدنش براتون مشکل نبوده و هنوز تمرکز داشتید شروع کنید...
بالا بردن سرعت مطالعه هم راه کار خوبیه...چند بار سریع خوندن بهتره تا قفل موندن چند دقیقه ای روی 2 3 خط....
با تمرین, افزایش اعتماد به نفس و خودباوری و ایجاد تمرکز میتونین کم کم به ذهنتون مسلط بشید و در هر شرایطی مطالعه کنید...

----------


## mmn

دنبال حذف همه صداهای مزاحم نباشید یه کم عادت هم بد نیس!!! ممکنه صندلیتون سر جلسه کنکور نزدیک کولری باشه که یاطاقانش!!! خرابه صدای تراکتور میده!  :Yahoo (19):  خلاصه از ما گفتن بود!!! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Penintent

:Y (494):

----------


## yzsd

یه هدفون میخری وصل گوشی میکنی بعد میری تو قسمت رادیو گوشی موجی رو تنظیم کن که خش خش کنه بعد راحت درس بخون 
اولش خیلی اذیت میشی اما بعدش راحتی درست مثل خودم

----------


## bahaarr

سلام 
دوستان من مشكلي كه خيلي وقته دارم ولي اين روزها شديدتر شده يه سري صداهاست كه نميتونم تحمل كنم، مثلا اين كه كسي موقع راه رفتن دمپايي ش يا كفش رو روي زمين بكشه و بيني كشيدن و موقع غذا خوردن سر و صدا كردن و پچ پچ بقيه موقعي كه دارم درس ميخونم، قبلا تحمل ميكردم ولي اين روزها به جنون مي رسوندم، از طرفي نميخوام رفتارم با اطرافيان بد بشه و ميخوام تحمل خودم رو بالاتر ببرم ولي نميدونم چطور؟ متوسل شدم به گياه هاي دارويي و قرص هاي صعيف اعصاب ولي ج نميده، اين وصعيت درس خوندن هم تو كتابخونه و هم خونه رو برام سخت كرده، كسي از شما تجربه مشابه داره يا راه حلي اگه ميدونيد ممنون ميشم كمك كنيد

----------


## Fatemeh76

این مشکلتو من دارم و شایدم بیشتر... 

ولی چه کنم مجبورم بسازم....

توهم بساز...

----------


## lily7

ایکاش مشکل منم در حد صداهایی مثل پچ پچ بود .
اینقدر سر و صدا تو فضای اطراف من هست که واقعا نمیدونم چه جوری درس بخونم ! بعضی وقتها با صدای بلند میخونم که صدای بقیه رو نشنوم ولی اینقدر سر و صدا هست که نمیتونم تمرکز کنم . وقتی بهشون میگم انگار لج میکنن .
 :Y (495):

----------


## AmirAria

اگه مشکلتون خیلی حاده میتونید به روان شناس مراجعه کنید .
ولی قبلش یه نکته اینه که شما خودتون رو زیادی حساس کردید.
من یه وقتایی قبل خواب اگه بمب هم منفجر کنن میخوابم.
یه وقتایی یه حساسیت های بی دلیل نمیذاره راحت بخوابم حتی راه رفتن یکی  :Yahoo (94): 
شما باید سعی کنید تمرکزتون رو متوجه درس کنید .
دفعات اول سخته ولی باید به سروصداهای عادی اطرافتون بی توجه باشید.
برای افزایش تمرکز میتونید توی اتاق کاملا جدا درس بخونید و با استفاده از یه چراغ مطالعه توجهتون رو به کتاب زیاد کنید.
اگه صدایی میشنوید سعی کنید فکرتون رو مشغول نکنید به و سریع درس برگردید.(حتی یه لحظه هم بهش فکر نکنید که اه این صدا چی بود )
دم کرده های آرامش بخش هم هستن که میتونید استفاده کنید ولی سراغ داروهای شیمیایی تا جای ممکن نرید.
 اصل موضوع حساسیت بیش از حد شماست که با هر صدای کوچیک حواستون پرت میشه ، شما باید تمرکز و توجهتون روی درس باشه و با علاقه هم درس رو بخونید. اگه خوب تمرین کنید یه وقتی به یه جایی میرسید که خیلی از صداهای اطرافتون رو هم نشنوید یهو وقت درس خوندن و مامانتون بیاد بگه مگه با تو نیستم  :Yahoo (94):  (همون حالتی که موقع سریال دیدن پیش میاد یا فوتبال دیدن برای پسرا تمرکز اینقدر روی ماجراست که از بقیه چیزا غافل میشن)
. اگه مشکلتون رفع نشد و نتونستید به روانشناس یا مشاور مراجعه کنید.

----------


## parastoo17

بهار عزیزم منم این مشکلو داشتم حتی بدتر از تو...برای اینه یذره خسته شدی...
به جیزای خوب فکر کن...
یا آهنگی که دوست داری بذار توی اتاق با صدای کم بعد یه مدت گوشت کم کم عادت میکنه به سر و صدا من خودم وقتی میخوام درس بخونم یه آهنگی که بار ها و بار هتا مروروش کردم رو میذارم و اینجوری حواسم دیگه پرت جیزی نمیشه
نمیدونم این باری تو هم کار ساز باشه یا نه ولی امیدوارم اینم زودتر و راحت پشت سر بذاری

----------


## aCe

خوش بحال خش خشا تون  :Y (558): 
من داداشم میاد جلوم PC  رو روشن میکنه فیلم نیگا میکنه با صدای بلند و رسا  :Y (588):  بعدش خیلی جدی میگه آدم اگه بخواد درس بخونه اینا به چشمش نمیان پس خودت نمیخوای بخونی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

تو یه جمله خلاصش میکنم :

یا باهاش کنار بیا یا مثل من نصف شب بیدار شو بخون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pourya.sh

موزیک برای مطالعه را حل شما امتحان کنید 
سرچ کن موزیم برای مطالعه

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> موزیک برای مطالعه را حل شما امتحان کنید 
> سرچ کن موزیم برای مطالعه


موزیک برای قبل مطالعه و استراحت بین مطالعه خوبه که روانت رو صاف کنه اما حین مطالعه بازده ات پایین میاد

----------


## Pourya.sh

> موزیک برای قبل مطالعه و استراحت بین مطالعه خوبه که روانت رو صاف کنه اما حین مطالعه بازده ات پایین میاد


نه موزیک هایی هستند برای مطالعه که صداشو کم کنی خوبه

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> نه موزیک هایی هستند برای مطالعه که صداشو کم کنی خوبه


هر آهنگی که میخوای گوش بدی یه ریتمی داره که ازش خوشت میاد... اون ریتمه توجهت رو یه ذره جلب میکنه و یه خورده ذهنت طرف اون میره ... بعضی وقتا بدن هم همراهی میکنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aCe

> هر آهنگی که میخوای گوش بدی یه ریتمی داره که ازش خوشت میاد... اون ریتمه توجهت رو یه ذره جلب میکنه و یه خورده ذهنت طرف اون میره ... *بعضی وقتا بدن هم همراهی میکنه*


گل گفتی این قسمت بعضی وقتا برا من همیشه انجام میشه !  :Y (390):

----------


## Anomander Rake

کلا اگر خونتون شلوغه یا روی صدا حساس هستین، از آهنگ های White Noise استفاده کنید.

----------


## hassanhg

سلام خدمت دوستان یه سری صدا گیر های هست که موچیکن مثل این
http://www.abtina.ir/ppicads/1392575051.jpg
و یه سری هم این شکلی ان
http://marketina.ir/wp-content/uploa...headphones.jpg
میتونید از کالا پزشکی ها تهیه کنید مثلا کوچیه در حد ۳ یا ۴ تومن و بزرگه هم یه نمونش ۵ یکی ۳۰ تومن بود بهتر از سایت ها نخرید چون پنج برابر قیمت واقیشون میفروشن

----------


## Ali.N

به نظرم اینا همه بهانس کسی که بخواد در بخونه تو همه جا میتونه دس بخونه 
شما زیاد حساسی
میتونی پنبه تو گوشت کنی!!!

----------


## daniad

درد بدیه میفهمم 
بخصوص اگه فشار روحی و استرس زیاد باشه
یه بسته پنبه بگیر هر سری که صر و صدا زیاده بزار تو گوشت 
البته وقتایی که خیلی وضع خرابه این کارو کن چون یه سری مضراتم داره

----------


## optician

> سلام 
> دوستان من مشكلي كه خيلي وقته دارم ولي اين روزها شديدتر شده يه سري صداهاست كه نميتونم تحمل كنم، مثلا اين كه كسي موقع راه رفتن دمپايي ش يا كفش رو روي زمين بكشه و بيني كشيدن و موقع غذا خوردن سر و صدا كردن و پچ پچ بقيه موقعي كه دارم درس ميخونم، قبلا تحمل ميكردم ولي اين روزها به جنون مي رسوندم، از طرفي نميخوام رفتارم با اطرافيان بد بشه و ميخوام تحمل خودم رو بالاتر ببرم ولي نميدونم چطور؟ متوسل شدم به گياه هاي دارويي و قرص هاي صعيف اعصاب ولي ج نميده، اين وصعيت درس خوندن هم تو كتابخونه و هم خونه رو برام سخت كرده، كسي از شما تجربه مشابه داره يا راه حلي اگه ميدونيد ممنون ميشم كمك كنيد


درس های محاسباتی رو برای ساعت های خلوت بذار نیاز به تمرکز بیشتر داره

درس های مطالعاتی رو میتونی بقیه ساعت ها بخونی.... موقع مطالعه کردن فقط صدای خودتو میشنوی نه صدای دیگه ای

----------


## bahaarr

> تو یه جمله خلاصش میکنم :
> 
> یا باهاش کنار بیا یا مثل من نصف شب بیدار شو بخون


من هم مدتي رو شب ها تا اذان صبح بيدار ميموندم ولي الان خوابم ميبره، چي كار ميكني كه بتوني بيدار بموني و بخوني؟

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام 
> دوستان من مشكلي كه خيلي وقته دارم ولي اين روزها شديدتر شده يه سري صداهاست كه نميتونم تحمل كنم، مثلا اين كه كسي موقع راه رفتن دمپايي ش يا كفش رو روي زمين بكشه و بيني كشيدن و موقع غذا خوردن سر و صدا كردن و پچ پچ بقيه موقعي كه دارم درس ميخونم، قبلا تحمل ميكردم ولي اين روزها به جنون مي رسوندم، از طرفي نميخوام رفتارم با اطرافيان بد بشه و ميخوام تحمل خودم رو بالاتر ببرم ولي نميدونم چطور؟ متوسل شدم به گياه هاي دارويي و قرص هاي صعيف اعصاب ولي ج نميده، اين وصعيت درس خوندن هم تو كتابخونه و هم خونه رو برام سخت كرده، كسي از شما تجربه مشابه داره يا راه حلي اگه ميدونيد ممنون ميشم كمك كنيد


منم همین مشکل رو پارسال داشتم
الان مدتهاست با هندزفری درس میخونم
پارسال یه برنامه ای رو همین سایت قرارگرفت بنام موسیقی سفید
10 20 دقیقه آهنگ ثابت و تکراری پخش میکرد گوشتون که بهش عادت میکرد و تو دورهای چندین و چندبار پخش میشد از طرفی صدای محیط رو باعث میشد نشنوید از طرف دیگه با تکراری شدن آهنگ و گرفتن کد ارزشی صفر از مغز عملا دیگه حواس صرفا جمع درس میشد
من ازش استفاده نمیکنم
چون کل 483 آهنگی که تو گوشی دارم رو حفظم و برام تکراری صرفا گوش میکنم تا صدای محیط رو نشنوم شاید یه 5 6 دقیقه اول گوشم به آهنگ باشه ولی شاید بعد از دوساعت که گرم درس هستم متوجه بشم که ای بابا!!از صبح ی آهنگی هم داره پخش میشه ها!!!

----------


## rezagmi

> من هم مدتي رو شب ها تا اذان صبح بيدار ميموندم ولي الان خوابم ميبره، چي كار ميكني كه بتوني بيدار بموني و بخوني؟


شب تا صبح درس خوندن فایده ای نداره
مرد آن است که بخورد و بخسبد و .... و باخلق درآمیزد و نهایتا کنکور هم بدهد
برنامه تون رو اصلاح کنید
بیش از هرچیزی به خواب مناسب شبانه احتیاج دارید :Yahoo (112):

----------


## bahaarr

منظور از موسيقي سفيد چه موسيقي هست؟

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> من هم مدتي رو شب ها تا اذان صبح بيدار ميموندم ولي الان خوابم ميبره، چي كار ميكني كه بتوني بيدار بموني و بخوني؟


شایدم اینطور که rezagmi میگه بهتر باشه ؛ به هر حال کاری که من میکردم : ظهر رو نمیخوابیدم ... شب ساعت 7 میخوابیدم ... دیگه خودکار ساعت 1 نصف شب بیدار میشدم  :Yahoo (100):  .... فقط موقعی که بیدار میشدم یه لامپ پر نور گذاشتم که روشنش که کردم دیگه خوابم نمیبره ..... یه نرمش 3 دقه ای هم که همون موقع کنی دیگه کلا سر حال میای ...

----------


## fatemeh77

> منظور از موسيقي سفيد چه موسيقي هست؟


سلام دوست گل 
موسیقی خاصی نیست یه برنامه است واس اندروید،  خودش یسری صداها داره ک مدام تکرار میشن مثل صدای باد و رود و این چیزا
اگ دقت کرده باشی ی صدایی ک تو محیط تکرار میشه مثل صدای پنکه سقفی... بعد چند دقه دیگه صداشو نمیشنوی،  این برنامه هم همونه 
البته ناگفته نماند ک واس من جواب نداد  :Yahoo (94):  چون من جایی ک اصلا سرصدا نباشه نمیتونم درس بخونم مثلا تو کتابخونه سردرد میگیرم -__-
دانلود کن شاید ب دردت بخوره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## nacli

سلام دوستان
عاغا یه سوال
آیا اجازه میدن سر جلسه کنکور از این گوشی صداگیرها استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## ithossein

چک می کنن اگه مشکلی نباشه میزارن

----------


## Adept

اینو کجا میفروشن ؟

----------


## k1ronaldo

اسفنجی بگیر پلاستیکی ها گوشت درد میگیره 
کالا پزشکی ها میفروشن اسمشون هم هشت ایرپلاگ

----------


## soheilp

نمنه؟؟؟من اینو بذارم احساس خفگی می کنم!

----------


## atena.kh

یاخدا!! :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## dorsa20

بابا من یبار خونمون مهمون داشتیم اینا رو زدم بیشتر تحریک میکنه انگار به صداهای اطرافت گوش کنی.. :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## soheilp

آدم احساس خارش می کنه تمرکزت سر کنکور می پره.به جاش ست دماغ گیر گوش گیر شنا بزن.عینک شنا هم می تونی بزنی تا چشات اذیت نشه.شوخیه هاااا.ناراحت نشید. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## k1ronaldo

عادت میکنین 
منم الان استفاده میکنم خوراک حل تست حل کردنی مثل ریاضی و فیزیکه ادم قشنگ میتونه تمرکز کنه

----------


## Homayoon

جذی ؟؟؟
واقعا یعنی در این حد تاثیر داره ؟؟؟

----------


## broslee

آیا سر جلسه سروصدا میکنن تا از اینا بزاری؟
تو آزمون آزمایشی های ما که سکوت حکم فرماست.

----------


## nacli

> اسفنجی بگیر پلاستیکی ها گوشت درد میگیره 
> کالا پزشکی ها میفروشن اسمشون هم هشت ایرپلاگ


همین هم اسفنجیه

----------


## Pro

> آیا سر جلسه سروصدا میکنن تا از اینا بزاری؟
> تو آزمون آزمایشی های ما که سکوت حکم فرماست.


بستگی به حوزه و مراقبت داره.
پارسال مراقب ما افغانی بود میگفت بچه ها تقلب کنید کی به کیه واسه همین هرج و مرج بود سر جلسه و اعصاب من یکی که خورد شد.

----------


## broslee

> بستگی به حوزه و مراقبت داره.
> پارسال مراقب ما افغانی بود میگفت بچه ها تقلب کنید کی به کیه واسه همین هرج و مرج بود سر جلسه و اعصاب من یکی که خورد شد.


پس بستگی به  شهر هم داره.
مراقب ها فک نکنم هر سال عوض بشن.یعنی بهتره از دوستام که پارسال کنکور دادن بپرسم .

----------


## Pro

نه به شهر چه ربطی داره من کرجم ولی مراقبمون افغانی بود حوزه مونم دانشگاه سراسری خوارزمی!

مراقبا هر سال تغییر میکنن،شانس باید داشته باشی دیگه

----------


## lili96666

پنبه بهتره تا اینا

----------


## nacli

> پنبه بهتره تا اینا


پنبه کیپ نمیکنه

----------


## Mr.mTf

اراز کجایی ؟؟/دقیقا کجایی؟؟
دیگه فقط این عنوان تاپیک رو کم داریم 
تو روز کنکور با پای چپ وارد بشم یا پای راست ؟؟  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## sepanta1990

> اراز کجایی ؟؟/دقیقا کجایی؟؟
> دیگه فقط این عنوان تاپیک رو کم داریم 
> تو روز کنکور با پای چپ وارد بشم یا پای راست ؟؟


راست

----------


## lily7

اگه مفیده منم بخرم
خونه ی ما اینقدر شلوغه که با صدای بلند درس میخونم صدای خودم رو نمی شنوم !

----------


## lili96666

پنبه بهتره زیاد بزار کیپ میکنه

----------


## rezagmi

حتی سر ادبیات هم هندزفری تو گوشمه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nacli

> اگه مفیده منم بخرم
> خونه ی ما اینقدر شلوغه که با صدای بلند درس میخونم صدای خودم رو نمی شنوم !


خونه ما واقعا سروصدا زیاده. از یه طرف داداش کوچیکه ام همش داد و بیداد میکنه. اونوخت چون داداشم داد و بیداد میکنه، بابام صدای تی وی رو میبره تا آسمون. یعنی وضعیت اونقدر بد بود که یکی دو هفته روز میخوابیدم شب بیدار میموندم ک اونا خواب باشن و من بتونم بخونم!!! دو ماهه ک از اینا خریدم. نمیگم ک عایقه و صدا رد نمیکنه و ... اما 60-70 درصد صدا رو میگیره و ب نوعی قابل تحملش میکنه. قیمتش هم پونصد تا تک تومنیه

----------


## lily7

> خونه ما واقعا سروصدا زیاده. از یه طرف داداش کوچیکه ام همش داد و بیداد میکنه. اونوخت چون داداشم داد و بیداد میکنه، بابام صدای تی وی رو میبره تا آسمون. یعنی وضعیت اونقدر بد بود که یکی دو هفته روز میخوابیدم شب بیدار میموندم ک اونا خواب باشن و من بتونم بخونم!!! دو ماهه ک از اینا خریدم. نمیگم ک عایقه و صدا رد نمیکنه و ... اما 60-70 درصد صدا رو میگیره و ب نوعی قابل تحملش میکنه. قیمتش هم پونصد تا تک تومنیه


پس وضعیتتون مشابه خونه ی ماست  !
پس برم ازشون بخرم
شبها بیدار بمونم هم بازدهیم میاد پایین
مرسی از راهنماییت .

----------


## nacli

> پس وضعیتتون مشابه خونه ی ماست ولی ما چند تا بچه هستیم !
> خودت تصور کن ...
> پس برم ازشون بخرم
> شبها بیدار بمونم هم بازدهیم میاد پایین
> مرسی از راهنماییت .


خواهش میکنم. بعضیا میگیرن چون طرز استفادشو نمیدونن، همینطوری یهویی میکنن تو گوششون بعد میگن این ک اصن صدا رو نمیگیره....
شما وقتی خواستی استفاده کنی، جلوش رو فشار بده تا حجمش کم شه بعد ک کردی تو گوشت، خودش چون اسفنجیه، حجیم میشه . اونوقته ک صدا خیلی خیلی کمتر میشه

----------


## Revival

من این شکلیشو نداشتم یجور دیگه بود شبیه هدفدن بود.... بد نبود اما خیلی فرق سر رو درد می آورد ... آخرشم یکی از دوستای عزیزم لطف کرد و بصورت غیر عمد شکوندش منم دیگه نخریدم

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*راه حل من برای صدا فقط هندزفری با صدای زیاااااااد*

----------


## Revival

> *راه حل من برای صدا فقط هندزفری با صدای زیاااااااد*


با آهنگ میتونی تمرکز کنی؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.B


با آهنگ میتونی تمرکز کنی؟؟؟؟ 


اره مخصوصن موقع حل تست ریاضی و فیزیک
اصن غرق تو درس میشی!*

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> *راه حل من برای صدا فقط هندزفری با صدای زیاااااااد*


چه آهنگی گوش میدی هنگام درس خوندن؟ :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yasin tahazadeh


چه آهنگی گوش میدی هنگام درس خوندن؟


چاوشی*

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> *
> 
> چاوشی*


 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## zn.d

ادم اولش اذیت میشه اما بعدش عادت میکنه
ولی به شخصه نمیتونم استفاده کنم
چون مثل هدفون های سامسونگ میمونه.کلا گوشم درد میگیره
اما دوستم قشنگ استفاده میکنه و وقتی یه 5 مین بعد از گذاشتن گوش گیر میگذره.دوستم رسما کر میشه.صداشم میکنیم.نمیشنوه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

سلام 
دوستان نظرتون درمورد این گوشیای صدا گیر چیه برای نشنیدن صدای بیرون؟
اذیت نمیکنه؟
اگه خوبه کدوم مدل بهتره؟
واقعا همینطوره که هیچ صدایی نمیشنوی حتی بمب بخوره تو خونه؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## GUST

> سلام 
> دوستان نظرتون درمورد این گوشیای صدا گیر چیه برای نشنیدن صدای بیرون؟
> اذیت نمیکنه؟
> اگه خوبه کدوم مدل بهتره؟
> واقعا همینطوره که هیچ صدایی نمیشنوی حتی بمب بخوره تو خونه؟


آ
بمب که نه داداش ! من از این محافظ های ایمنی دیدم توی لوازم ایمنی فروشی ها !صدای ضعیف رو میگیره ! چون یک لحظه استفاده کردم نمیتونم راجب بقیش نظر بدم !
آهنگ گزاشتم صداشو میشنیدم! قیمتش هم 20 تومنه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ali1375-0016

من 220 تومن دادم گوشی تیراندازی گرفتم ولی خیلی ادمو میبره تو خواب

----------


## aminyoohi

man behtarinesho daram ,,,,,,  khodam 180 gerefta parsal vali tazegiya 2ye ye site dg didam k koli foroshi mikone, ,,,qeimatesham behtare ,,,,fek konam 100 toman inas,,,vali vaqean tasir dare ,,,,,,,


linke site ham ine ::: 
***فروشگاه ایمن یاب***صفحه جزييات كالا گوشی-ایمنی-صداگیر-خلبانی-Howard-Leight-Thunder-T3

----------


## asalshah

حالا گوشی تیراندازی یا خلبانی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mohammad1397

> man behtarinesho daram ,,,,,,  khodam 180 gerefta parsal vali tazegiya 2ye ye site dg didam k koli foroshi mikone, ,,,qeimatesham behtare ,,,,fek konam 100 toman inas,,,vali vaqean tasir dare ,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> linke site ham ine ::: 
> ***فروشگاه ایمن یاب***صفحه جزييات كالا گوشی-ایمنی-صداگیر-خلبانی-Howard-Leight-Thunder-T3


 من اینومیخوام بگیرم یکی بگه خوب است عایا؟چن ساعت میشه توروزباهاش درس خوندخستگی ایجادنکنه؟البته ازعصرتاشب من لازم دارم

----------


## magicboy

اhttps://www.digikala.com/Search/Cate...-AC/Type-7193/

گوشی های هندزفری رو بذارین تو اینا و بعد اینارو بذارین رو گوشتون ... حالا موزیک موردعلاقتون رو پلی کنید

ارزش یه بار امتحانو داره

----------


## pezeshkitehran

دوستان گلم سلام 
یه مشکلی دارم من اونم اینه که به صداهای خیلی خیلی کم حساسم و تمرکز ندارم برا درس خوندن 
خیلی هم تمرین کردم که ترک کنم اما نشده حتی برام شده یه نوع مریضی روانی چون اگه صدای تلویزیون یا حرف زدن اعضای خانواده رو میشنوم اصلا داغون میشم و دیگه تمرکزم رو از دست میدم 
از این ایرپلاگ های کوچک هم خریدم اونای که کوچکین اما بازم صداهارو میشنوم 
دوستان شما میشه صداگیری بدید که من چیزی نشنوم! 
قیمت مهم نیست! لینک بدید 
بخدا خیلی ضروریه مرسی

----------


## yasintabriz

سلام.منم اینجوریم ولی یه راه پیدا کردم
از دوتا مکانیسم تشکیل شده .اولیش اینه که یه هندزفری رو بریدم و فقط تهش رو میندازم تو گوشیم
دومین مکانیسم اینه که یه چیزی به اسم white noise زدم رو یه اسپیکر ارزون قیمت که همیشه موقه درس خوندن روشنش میکنم.خوبیش اینه بقیه صداهارو نمیشنوی و به خود اون صدا عادت میکنی چون یه چیزه ثابته و مثله صداهای دیگه دائم تغییر نمیکنه
ی اپ بزن رو گوشی فک کنم اسمش brown noise generator یا white noise generator باشه. انواع مختلفی ازین صداها هستش.ببین با کدوم میتونی بخونی. من به شخصه با یه وایت نویز نسبتا ملایم میخونم که خواستی فایلشم میدم بهت. ضمنا وقتی همراه هندزفری استفاده کنی معجزه میکنه

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> دوستان گلم سلام 
> یه مشکلی دارم من اونم اینه که به صداهای خیلی خیلی کم حساسم و تمرکز ندارم برا درس خوندن 
> خیلی هم تمرین کردم که ترک کنم اما نشده حتی برام شده یه نوع مریضی روانی چون اگه صدای تلویزیون یا حرف زدن اعضای خانواده رو میشنوم اصلا داغون میشم و دیگه تمرکزم رو از دست میدم 
> از این ایرپلاگ های کوچک هم خریدم اونای که کوچکین اما بازم صداهارو میشنوم 
> دوستان شما میشه صداگیری بدید که من چیزی نشنوم! 
> قیمت مهم نیست! لینک بدید 
> بخدا خیلی ضروریه مرسی


***فروشگاه ایمن یاب***صفحه جزييات كالا گوشی-صداگیر-ایرماف-Peltor-H10A-Optime-105-NRR-30db

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> سلام.منم اینجوریم ولی یه راه پیدا کردم
> از دوتا مکانیسم تشکیل شده .اولیش اینه که یه هندزفری رو بریدم و فقط تهش رو میندازم تو گوشیم
> دومین مکانیسم اینه که یه چیزی به اسم white noise زدم رو یه اسپیکر ارزون قیمت که همیشه موقه درس خوندن روشنش میکنم.خوبیش اینه بقیه صداهارو نمیشنوی و به خود اون صدا عادت میکنی چون یه چیزه ثابته و مثله صداهای دیگه دائم تغییر نمیکنه
> ی اپ بزن رو گوشی فک کنم اسمش brown noise generator یا white noise generator باشه. انواع مختلفی ازین صداها هستش.ببین با کدوم میتونی بخونی. من به شخصه با یه وایت نویز نسبتا ملایم میخونم که خواستی فایلشم میدم بهت. ضمنا وقتی همراه هندزفری استفاده کنی معجزه میکنه


داداش اینجوری نمیشه امتحان کردم میخوام یه صداگیر خوب بگیرم چیزی نشنوم

----------


## yasintabriz

> داداش اینجوری نمیشه امتحان کردم میخوام یه صداگیر خوب بگیرم چیزی نشنوم


مطمئنی؟ آخه واسه من خوب جواب میده. حالا یه بارم هردوتاشو با هم امتحان کن بعد یه مدت عادت میکنی
صداگیر هم خوبه ولی استفاده نکردم نمیدونم تا چه حد موثره

----------


## sajad8

ازین گوش گیرا که سربازای امریکایی تو گوششون میذارن میتونی بگیری...راحت هم پیدا میشه...میره داخل گوش

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> ازین گوش گیرا که سربازای امریکایی تو گوششون میذارن میتونی بگیری...راحت هم پیدا میشه...میره داخل گوش


مسخره میکنی یا واقعیته؟ خخخ

----------


## Chandler Bing

> دوستان گلم سلام 
> یه مشکلی دارم من اونم اینه که به صداهای خیلی خیلی کم حساسم و تمرکز ندارم برا درس خوندن 
> خیلی هم تمرین کردم که ترک کنم اما نشده حتی برام شده یه نوع مریضی روانی چون اگه صدای تلویزیون یا حرف زدن اعضای خانواده رو میشنوم اصلا داغون میشم و دیگه تمرکزم رو از دست میدم 
> از این ایرپلاگ های کوچک هم خریدم اونای که کوچکین اما بازم صداهارو میشنوم 
> دوستان شما میشه صداگیری بدید که من چیزی نشنوم! 
> قیمت مهم نیست! لینک بدید 
> بخدا خیلی ضروریه مرسی


 مطمئنی درست استفاده میکنی؟
  باید بپیچونیش بعدش بزاری تو گوشِت
 به خاطر این میگم که وقتی من استفاده میکردم تقریبا چیزی نمی‌شنیدم . عجیبه که شما بازهم صدا میشنوید 
 چون در طولانی مدت گوشم رو درد می‌اورد دیگه استفاده نمیکنم 
 به جاش از اینا که حالت هدفون داره استفاده میکنم اما تاثیرش از اون کوچیکا به مراتب کمتره

----------


## pezeshkitehran

مطمئنی درست استفاده میکنی؟
  باید بپیچونیش بعدش بزاری تو گوشِت
 به خاطر این میگم که وقتی من استفاده میکردم تقریبا چیزی نمی‌شنیدم . عجیبه که شما بازهم صدا میشنوید 
 چون در طولانی مدت گوشم رو درد می‌اورد دیگه استفاده نمیکنم 
 به جاش از اینا که حالت هدفون داره استفاده میکنم اما تاثیرش از اون کوچیکا به مراتب کمتره[/size][/quote]

نصفش میره تو گوشم اما هم میشنوم هم داخل گوشم عرق میکنه و به پرده گوشم آسیب هایی میزنه به همین دلیل گفتم یه صداگیر خلبانی بگیرم 
نظرت در مورد اونا چیه؟

----------


## Chandler Bing

> مطمئنی درست استفاده میکنی؟
>   باید بپیچونیش بعدش بزاری تو گوشِت
>  به خاطر این میگم که وقتی من استفاده میکردم تقریبا چیزی نمی‌شنیدم . عجیبه که شما بازهم صدا میشنوید 
>  چون در طولانی مدت گوشم رو درد می‌اورد دیگه استفاده نمیکنم 
>  به جاش از اینا که حالت هدفون داره استفاده میکنم اما تاثیرش از اون کوچیکا به مراتب کمتره


  اونا هم تاثیر داره اما سکوت محض ایجاد نمیکنه
 البته بستگی به جنسش هم داره 
 فقط ایرانیش رو نگیر که اصلا تاثیری نداره 
 برو تو مغازه لوازم ایمنی امتحانشون کن[/SIZE]

----------


## reza0

يه صدا گير بگير داداش
نميدونم ضرر داره يا نه
ولي كمكت ميكنه خيلي به نظرم
قيمتشم 3 4 تومن فكر نكنم بيشتر باشه...من ميخرم 2 تومن اينجا....به درد من كه خيلي خورد
https://az864995.vo.msecnd.net/image...ial/228548.jpg

----------


## bozorgvar

> يه صدا گير بگير داداش
> نميدونم ضرر داره يا نه
> ولي كمكت ميكنه خيلي به نظرم
> قيمتشم 3 4 تومن فكر نكنم بيشتر باشه...من ميخرم 2 تومن اينجا....به درد من كه خيلي خورد
> https://az864995.vo.msecnd.net/image...ial/228548.jpg


کجاها دارنش؟   :Yahoo (22):

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> يه صدا گير بگير داداش
> نميدونم ضرر داره يا نه
> ولي كمكت ميكنه خيلي به نظرم
> قيمتشم 3 4 تومن فكر نكنم بيشتر باشه...من ميخرم 2 تومن اينجا....به درد من كه خيلي خورد
> https://az864995.vo.msecnd.net/image...ial/228548.jpg


داداش اینو دارم گوشمو اذیت میکنه عرق میکنه خیلیم سفته... 
میخوام از اون خلبانیا بگیرم که شبیه هدفونن! 
خوبه جنسشون؟ قیمتش در حدود 100 تومنه یه سایتی گذاشته بود

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دوستان گلم سلام 
> یه مشکلی دارم من اونم اینه که به صداهای خیلی خیلی کم حساسم و تمرکز ندارم برا درس خوندن 
> خیلی هم تمرین کردم که ترک کنم اما نشده حتی برام شده یه نوع مریضی روانی چون اگه صدای تلویزیون یا حرف زدن اعضای خانواده رو میشنوم اصلا داغون میشم و دیگه تمرکزم رو از دست میدم 
> از این ایرپلاگ های کوچک هم خریدم اونای که کوچکین اما بازم صداهارو میشنوم 
> دوستان شما میشه صداگیری بدید که من چیزی نشنوم! 
> قیمت مهم نیست! لینک بدید 
> بخدا خیلی ضروریه مرسی


صدا گیر و اینجور چیزا راه حل نیست .حتی سکوت مطلق هم با اینا بوجود بیارید باز صدای عروق گوشتون اذیت میکنه !!!! سعی کنید توی سر و صدا درس بخونید . اولاش سخته ولی میشه .

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> صدا گیر و اینجور چیزا راه حل نیست .حتی سکوت مطلق هم با اینا بوجود بیارید باز صدای عروق گوشتون اذیت میکنه !!!! سعی کنید توی سر و صدا درس بخونید . اولاش سخته ولی میشه .


چرا راه حل نیست داداش؟ 
درس خوندن تو سکوت مطلق بهتر نیست از جایی که خیلی سرو صدا زیاده حالا برای من که به کوچک ترین صدا حساسم؟ 
صدای عروق هم که خیلی کمه شاید اصل نشنویم 
در کل چرا مخالفی میخوام نظرتو کامل بدونم!
سپاس

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> چرا راه حل نیست داداش؟ 
> درس خوندن تو سکوت مطلق بهتر نیست از جایی که خیلی سرو صدا زیاده حالا برای من که به کوچک ترین صدا حساسم؟ 
> صدای عروق هم که خیلی کمه شاید اصل نشنویم 
> در کل چرا مخالفی میخوام نظرتو کامل بدونم!
> سپاس


به  سکوت مطلق هم عادت کنی سر جلسه کلی صدا هست. مراقبا میان و میرین. ملت چیز میخورن و اکثرا هم که تو فاض کنکور نیستین کلی صدا میکنن. بهتره عادت کنی مگر نه ضربه میخوری

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> چرا راه حل نیست داداش؟ 
> درس خوندن تو سکوت مطلق بهتر نیست از جایی که خیلی سرو صدا زیاده حالا برای من که به کوچک ترین صدا حساسم؟ 
> صدای عروق هم که خیلی کمه شاید اصل نشنویم 
> در کل چرا مخالفی میخوام نظرتو کامل بدونم!
> سپاس


چون هیچ وقت محیط به خاطر فرد تغییر نمیکنه ! شما باید خودتون رو بتونید با محیط وفق بدید . فرض کنید روز کنکور به هر دلیلی دور و برتون سر و صدا باشه مثلا یکی هی سرفه کنه . چیکار میکنید ؟

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> چون هیچ وقت محیط به خاطر فرد تغییر نمیکنه ! شما باید خودتون رو بتونید با محیط وفق بدید . فرض کنید روز کنکور به هر دلیلی دور و برتون سر و صدا باشه مثلا یکی هی سرفه کنه . چیکار میکنید ؟


مرسی

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> به  سکوت مطلق هم عادت کنی سر جلسه کلی صدا هست. مراقبا میان و میرین. ملت چیز میخورن و اکثرا هم که تو فاض کنکور نیستین کلی صدا میکنن. بهتره عادت کنی مگر نه ضربه میخوری


مرسی

----------


## Mohamaad-R1

اگه خیلی حساسی از این گوشی های کارگرایی هست که مته حفاری دارن اگه از اونا بگیری بمبم جلوت منفجر بشه متوجه نمیشی تاحدودی

----------


## reza0

> کجاها دارنش؟


حالا چرا اونجوري نگاه ميكني
من از اين مغلزه هايي كه وسايل طبي پزشكي دارن ميگيرم( اسم دقيقشونو نميدونم چيه:‌‌ )

----------


## reza0

> داداش اینو دارم گوشمو اذیت میکنه عرق میکنه خیلیم سفته... 
> میخوام از اون خلبانیا بگیرم که شبیه هدفونن! 
> خوبه جنسشون؟ قیمتش در حدود 100 تومنه یه سایتی گذاشته بود


اگه واسه سفتيش ميگي كه ميتوني هر 10 روز يه بار مثلا عوضش كني داداش

----------


## Amin-jh

> حالا چرا اونجوري نگاه ميكني
> من از اين مغلزه هايي كه وسايل طبي پزشكي دارن ميگيرم( اسم دقيقشونو نميدونم چيه:‌‌ )


وسایل طبی پزشکی فروشی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> دوستان گلم سلام 
> یه مشکلی دارم من اونم اینه که به صداهای خیلی خیلی کم حساسم و تمرکز ندارم برا درس خوندن 
> خیلی هم تمرین کردم که ترک کنم اما نشده حتی برام شده یه نوع مریضی روانی چون اگه صدای تلویزیون یا حرف زدن اعضای خانواده رو میشنوم اصلا داغون میشم و دیگه تمرکزم رو از دست میدم 
> از این ایرپلاگ های کوچک هم خریدم اونای که کوچکین اما بازم صداهارو میشنوم 
> دوستان شما میشه صداگیری بدید که من چیزی نشنوم! 
> قیمت مهم نیست! لینک بدید 
> بخدا خیلی ضروریه مرسی


خلبانی خوب ک بالای 150.000تومنه 
اما ی سری اسفنجی امریکایی هست که خداییش صدا رو میگیره اونا دونه ای 1000تومن

----------


## maryam2015

من اصلا نمی دونستم که صداگیرم داریم  وای چقدر از دنیا عقبم  :Yahoo (77): ...خیلی عالی شد ....منم می خرمش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.ALI.

سلام.من عادت دارم توی محیط خیلی ساکت درس بخونم و کوچکترین سر و صدایی مثل صدای تلویزیون یا حرف زدن بقیه با هم و...باعث میشه نتونم اصلا درست درس بخونم!!راهکار شما برای حل این مشکل چیه?کتابخونه هم نمیتونم برام عادت دارم تو خونه و تو اتاق خودم درس بخونم و کتابخونه هم رفتم ولی حس میکنم چه چارساعت تو خونه تو محیط ساکت درس بخونم چه یه روز کامل تو کتابخونه بخونم هیچ فرقی با هم نداره یعنی ۴ ساعت درس خوندن من تو خونه همون کیفیت و حتی کیفیت بیشتری داره تا یه روز درس خوندن تو کتابخونه چون توی خونه بهتر و سریع تر مطالبو یاد میگیرم ولی توی کتابخونه نه خیلی حواسم پرت میشه!! :Yahoo (110): حالا در کل واسه حل معضل سر و صدا چیکار کنم?ایا هدفونی چیزی هست که بخرم و بزارم تو گوش که دیگه هیچ صدایی رو نشنوم؟!!چیکار کنم بالاخره!!

----------


## tabrizcity

*سلام
دوست عزیز می تونید ایرپلاگ بخرید منم استفاده می کنم خیلی عالیه با یه سرچ ساده میتونید از فروشگاه های اینترنتی بگیرین
*

----------

